# This is what Facebook sends to the Police when they come for asking your information !!



## pratyush997 (Dec 25, 2012)

The Boston Phoenix’s recent article on the Craigslist killer uncovered something very interesting in it’s research into how the web hunt for the killer was conducted; something neither it’s reporters, or the general public, had never seen before: The full results of a Facebook subpoena.

This is some scary stuff; for the first time, we can now see EXACTLY what Facebook sends when the Police, or a judge, ask them to hand over your information (view the full file here):

*This is what it looks like:*

*superchieftv.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/enhanced-buzz-wide-3306-1333741635-32.jpg

Apparently, it’s a LOT of paper – three months of (fully comprehensive) Facebook data, in this case, adds up to 71 printed pages.

*ALL WALL POSTS AND SHARES*

*superchieftv.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/enhanced-buzz-wide-16961-1333741935-75.jpg

This is obvious, since these are more or less public anyway. Also, the subpoena was executed before Facebook Timeline and News Feed came out. A file compiled today would probably be a lot longer (and harder to read).

*ALL YOUR FRIENDS (AND ENEMIES)*

*superchieftv.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/enhanced-buzz-wide-20902-1333742080-62.jpg

The file also contains a list of the friends you still have as well as the ones you’ve deleted. Facebook, like a lot of web services, has a full memory of all your actions — the friends, the unfriends, the likes, the shares. Facebook is a million little bells that you can’t unring, at least as far as police investigations go.

*ALL YOUR PHOTOS*

*superchieftv.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/enhanced-buzz-wide-3304-1333742217-54.jpg

Public, private and even deleted.

*YOUR ENTIRE FACEBOOK BROWSING HISTORY*

*superchieftv.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/enhanced-buzz-wide-20912-1333742249-61.jpg



When you click on someone’s profile, it’s logged. Other Facebook users don’t know you’re looking at their profiles, but Facebook itself most assuredly does. Or rather can, if the police come asking. (Every time you’ve looked at your ex’s profile? In there. Every. Single. Time. And you’re being judged for it. As you deserve to be.)

This is far from the first subpoena Facebook has cooperated with, just the first we’ve been able to look at. Here’s what the site says about its policies for cooperating with law enforcement:

We work with law enforcement where appropriate and to the extent required by law to ensure the safety of the people who use Facebook. We may disclose information pursuant to subpoenas, court orders, or other requests (including criminal and civil matters) if we have a good faith belief that the response is required by law. This may include respecting requests from jurisdictions outside of the United States where we have a good faith belief that the response is required by law under the local laws in that jurisdiction, apply to users from that jurisdiction, and are consistent with generally accepted international standards. 

(Pretty much completely cribbed from Buzzfeed’s post – but yeah, just like when Gothamist sold that dude who said Ray Kelly should be shot down the river, just goes to show you that “free speech” on the internet is a dubious thing at best, and a complete trap at worst; and the most awful part of it is YOU *******S ARE GIVING YOURSELVES AWAY by being jackasses on the internet, without them even having to SET a trap for you. They don’t have to do a god-damn-thing.)
Link
PS- Just a Copy-Paste work
_________________________________________________________________________
So What can we do?


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2012)

who viewed your profile feature added soon


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Hope not


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 25, 2012)

Do they log pokes too?  I poke a lot of people. .


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 25, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Do they log pokes too?  I poke a lot of people. .


You goddamn Poker


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2012)

I just thought it will be like some flat files or logs, never thought it included pictures & too readable even by a 5-year-old kid.
Facebookers, do take a note.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2012)

^^actually those looks like the exact view of your profile from your own account. While printing, all the styling and unnecessary images have been stripped out to save ink.

Nothing is private in facebook. You can view private pics of others too when facebook glitched due to some upgrade or other activities.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

1984.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2012)

That's why don't use fb.


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like i have to delete my facebook profile after reading this...Never knew that facebook records all these stuffs


----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2012)

shaurya.malik88 said:


> Looks like i have to delete my facebook profile after reading this...Never knew that facebook records all these stuffs



They will record when you deleted profile too.


----------



## dalbir (Dec 27, 2012)

really shocking


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2012)

the same thing with all other SNS (Orkut,My Space etc)



Rishi. said:


> Do they log pokes too?  I poke a lot of people. .


Yes


----------



## vipul619 (Dec 27, 2012)

There goes the first rule of secret Facebook club.. XD
Goddamnit, you do not talk about the FB investigation club..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 27, 2012)

my profile is fake , except my name  hardly any info or pics


----------



## Naxal (Dec 27, 2012)

I am out from all social networking.

I personally feel freedom of speech is effected with some people in gov and administration misusing the power of IT acts.

Long gone those days where we can express our views as we used to do in "debate". That basic right i feel is now effected. Its hard now days to freely express our views.

There should be different punishment as many people using their right of free speech is booked in some act which comes with higher penalty as it was never meant for today communication standard.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats a lot of data for a single account.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2012)

Whoa! Really shocking. Wow. 
Really? What did ya all expect? You are not paying anything to use FB. And nothing is free in this world.
Go figure.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Do they log pokes too?  I poke a lot of people. .


I poke girls only:
*dc544.4shared.com/img/BNqKbMOh/s3/if_you_know_what_i_mean_mr_bea.jpg

I could be jailed


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

tkin said:


> *I poke girls only:**dc544.4shared.com/img/BNqKbMOh/s3/if_you_know_what_i_mean_mr_bea.jpg
> 
> I could be jailed



Woman-activists are on their way to your place. Abscond! 
FB = Federal Bureau
FBI = Face Book Investigation

Isn't that crazy?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

Imaging what data Facebook gives to the companies who pay $$$


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Nothing's private in fb or in internet, though we put strict privacy settings.
BTW, Why the RCuber/RC uber?


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ The information/ access to data for paid Facebook app developers is huge. I have previously build data mining application via Facebook API, and I was shocked by the shear about of information provided by Facebook to these apps. 

offtopic: People still have confusion regarding my user name  .. thats why the signature


----------



## Sudh4r (Dec 28, 2012)

I deleted my FB account and after three months or so  i created a new account using the same email. You know what happened ?

It suggested my friends as People you may know. How ? They maintain everything in their dbase.

^ RCuber = Rubik's Cuber hope so


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

They not really delete it. Data retains, only the flag/key that is required to fetch your data is revoked/disabled.
Below is an old news, but give it a read to know about them better.

Facebook Facing $138,000 Fine for Holding Deleted User Data


----------



## Sudh4r (Dec 28, 2012)

Its just an eyewash delete from fbuser_table where userid = 'x' 

Maintain everything else.


----------



## tkin (Dec 28, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Woman-activists are on their way to your place. Abscond!
> FB = Federal Bureau
> FBI = Face Book Investigation
> 
> Isn't that crazy?


Takes PC and pet cat and runs for life


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ hope your cat does not have a FB account xD

this is the reason why i use a proxy when i use FB (under a fake name, ofc)


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 28, 2012)

it even stores deleted status :O


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> it even stores deleted status :O


Yes. If you've accidentally deleted your personal stuffs in fb, don't worry.
Just contact them, and they will retrieve it for you.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 28, 2012)

On the other hand, I wonder what things is TDF recording...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 28, 2012)

^^ your every move!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 28, 2012)

Gearbox LOL They can even Give your gf info!!


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Gearbox LOL They can even Give your gf info!!


Will they give GF too, if i dint have one? 
Btw, i never had an account in fb. So, no worries.


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 29, 2012)

Will they give chat history ?


----------



## Nipun (Dec 29, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Will they give chat history ?



If someone tries to read my chat history, they will probably put me in jail for abusing. I only say "MC?" too my friends, when I actually want to play "MineCraft".


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 29, 2012)

go for P2P then?
send pics and txt files instead of chatting
if you dont want anybody to see your pics , why upload them ??

or get a private LAN with your friends..


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2012)

Nipun said:


> If someone tries to read my chat history, they will probably put me in jail for abusing. I only say "MC?" too my friends, when I actually want to play "MineCraft".



Unless you chatted about 'MP' or 'MLA', you are safe.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ haha great..
the g********t is so self concious yet so cruel.

actually, they are some sort of stupid fellas.


----------

